# R-15 Dead



## smittynm (Feb 7, 2010)

So my R15 has finally died. I lost the HDD (was actually thinking of replacing it, and the the receiver stopped working (I see at least two capacitors bulging). I figure to fix this myself will cost the same as getting another one.

I am think of purchasing another receiver. I have been a customer since 2006. I am currently SD and not planning on upgrading to HD. What are my options (another R15, R16, or R22)? Am I missing anything? 

Anyone have an owned receiver they are not using and wish to sell?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome to DBSTalk!

Have you called DirecTV? As a long-time customer they might just offer you a sweet deal to replace your R15. Give them a call before taking the risk of buying someone else's used DVR.


----------



## tinmanohio (Feb 7, 2010)

If you call DTV be sure to ask the right questions. Free is a relative term!?
My R-15 died last March. The CSR told me that as a long time customer I could receive a "FREE" receiver. First keep in mind, as discussed in other threads, they will send what ever model is available. Next, ask about shipping. I was auto billed $30 shipping that I was not aware would happen. And then there was the two year commitment they put on my account that I was also not told about. I did get the two year commitment removed, I think, they could not give my verification number for that action. I never got the shipping refunded. Just something to consider.

Bill


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If your R15 was leased, it will get replaced with an R15/R16 for the cost of shipping if you don't have the Protection Plan (PP), and for free if you do.

If your R15 was owned, it will be replaced with a leased R15/R16 with a 2 year commitment without the PP, and for free, with no commitment, if you have the PP.


----------



## tinmanohio (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice clarification. I did own the receiver that was replaced. That is why I come here, to learn.

Bill


----------



## smittynm (Feb 7, 2010)

Just to clarify things... I own the receiver and do not have the PP. I am going to call D* to see what they offer me. If I end up gonit the route of buying one off ebay or some where else, am I correct in thinking that I can use an r16 and R22 with SD? Is there an advantage of one over the other. Is it possible for me to reuse my access card?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You can use any HD receiver on an SDTV just fine. The only issue is that you'll either need a TV with an available line input, or you'll need to buy an RF modulator to convert the line outputs to coax (CH3 or CH4), since the HD receivers don't have a coax output.

You won't be able to re-use your card; it's "married" to the receiver, and DirecTV policy is to send you a new card for the previously-used receiver ($20, 2nd-day air).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

smittynm said:


> Just to clarify things... I own the receiver and do not have the PP. I am going to call D* to see what they offer me. If I end up gonit the route of buying one off ebay or some where else, am I correct in thinking that I can use an r16 and R22 with SD? Is there an advantage of one over the other. Is it possible for me to reuse my access card?
> 
> Thanks for the replies.





BattleZone said:


> You can use any HD receiver on an SDTV just fine. The only issue is that you'll either need a TV with an available line input, or you'll need to buy an RF modulator to convert the line outputs to coax (CH3 or CH4), since the HD receivers don't have a coax output.
> 
> You won't be able to re-use your card; it's "married" to the receiver, and DirecTV policy is to send you a new card for the previously-used receiver ($20, 2nd-day air).


Just a clarification... If you purchase from ebay, be sure to get the RID number first and confirm with the DirecTV Access Card Team that the receiver is owned and can be activated. Also, the R16 is essentially the same as the R15, except it is SWM compatible. As for the R22, it has advanced features that the HR2x receiver has.

If you purchase an HD receiver and do not currently have HD service, DirecTV will not activate the receiver without you adding on HD programming. This will also most likely entail a dish upgrade, which might or might not be free.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, The Merg is right about HD receivers/DVR's.

Since many, many people have upgraded to HD (and put their R15's in a closet) my suggestion would be to try and buy one and get it activated on your account. This avoids: 1) leased equipment 2) shipping charges (from DirecTV) 3) a new 2 year commitment

You may have to spend $20 for a new access card, but I bet if you request to be connected to the ACCESS CARD DEPARTMENT they can set up the access card you now have in your broken R15 to work with the new receiver.

Ebay is a nice place to look but you may not know that if you join the DBSTALK CLUB ($15/year) you will have access to a special forum where members buy and sell equipment.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!!


----------

